# Smoking Costco seasoned Pork Ribs



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum as you may figure out by the following jeje...

I just got a new Masterbuilt 20071117 30" Digital Electric Smoker for Christmas and just finished doing the pre-seasoning required by the instructions. I have never used a smoker and do not know much about smoking, just what I've been reading on this forum. I will be taking the 5 day basic smoking e-course hopefully next week but for now I want to test this thing and wanted to know what steps I should take if I want to smoke the seasoned ribs from Costco this saturday. I will be using these ribs since I already have them and don't want to waste them. Any steps/tips you guys can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 4, 2018)

Not sure if you know the 3-2-1 method, if you do, don't use on ribs, they always come up overdone at 225*F
What I do is and my son now does with his Silverbac Grilla Grill is a 2-1-1 method.
2-1-1
Smoke for 2hrs @225*F
Wrap in foil for 1hr 
Unwrap and brush on your sauce and cook @ 250*F 1hr.
Try that for starts and see what happens, you will know when your ribs are getting over done if they are getting to the point when they are _*just about to fall off the bone*_.
When that happens just take them off, at any point in time. 
You really don't want totally fallin off the bone, you want a little bite.
Good Luck


----------



## mtodriscoll (Jan 4, 2018)

Welcome! I love this forum! There are a ton of recipes/tips on the forum here for ribs, but for someone just starting out, I highly recommend the 3-2-1 method. In summary, this is: Place your dry-rubbed ribs in the smoker at 250-275 for 3 hours. Wrap ribs in foil with a little apple juice sprinkled in the bottom, and put back into the smoker for 2 more hours at 250. After 2 hours are up, remove from foil (some put sauce on at this point if so desired), and smoke 1 more hour at 250. Check for done with a instant-read thermometer, OR give the rib bones a twist (they should twist easily), OR try holding the ribs in the middle with a pair of tongs - they should drape but not fall apart. There are as many opinions on ribs as there are grains of sand on the beach. ;) I've never tasted a rib I didn't like though. Check out the search engine for some other ideas on ribs.


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Not sure if you know the 3-2-1 method, if you do, don't use on ribs, they always come up overdone at 225*F
> What I do is and my son now does with his Silverbac Grilla Grill is a 2-1-1 method.
> 2-1-1
> Smoke for 2hrs @225*F
> ...



thanks for the method tip. Definitely didn't know about it.


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

mtodriscoll said:


> Welcome! I love this forum! There are a ton of recipes/tips on the forum here for ribs, but for someone just starting out, I highly recommend the 3-2-1 method. In summary, this is: Place your dry-rubbed ribs in the smoker at 250-275 for 3 hours. Wrap ribs in foil with a little apple juice sprinkled in the bottom, and put back into the smoker for 2 more hours at 250. After 2 hours are up, remove from foil (some put sauce on at this point if so desired), and smoke 1 more hour at 250. Check for done with a instant-read thermometer, OR give the rib bones a twist (they should twist easily), OR try holding the ribs in the middle with a pair of tongs - they should drape but not fall apart. There are as many opinions on ribs as there are grains of sand on the beach. ;) I've never tasted a rib I didn't like though. Check out the search engine for some other ideas on ribs.



thank you! the ribs are pre-seasoned from Costco though. Question, do I need to do something different since I'm cooking with an electric smoker instead of a charcoal/gas one?


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

I've read that ribs at over 200 will be dry, is this true or just personal opinion on how someone like their ribs?

also, since the ribs I got from Costco are already seasoned, what sauce do you recommend for them when I foil them? Or should I wait for them to be fully cooked and then use a sauce?


----------



## radio (Jan 4, 2018)

I also recommend the 3-2-1 method, at least until you get the smoker and methods figured out  and want to experiment. The 3-2-1 method almost guarantees success.  Each smoker type is different and what works well in one may not work as well in another.  
Good luck, and welcome to the addiction! :D


----------



## 30" Jim (Jan 4, 2018)

Are the ribs pre-seasoned with a dry rub or are they in some kind of sauce?


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 4, 2018)

Here is a link to a thread on ribs from smokinAl. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/3-2-1-ribs-modified-version.108560/
 Check it out, It should answer most or all of your questions. Preseasoned should be no issue, and I have never had any ribs to dry using that method. They are definitely fall off the bone. If you want a little bit of a tug to them try 2-2-1 method. I am sure you will be happy with how they turn out. Let us know and show some pics....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2018)

Heat is heat and your ribs will not know the difference between being cooked over wood, charcoal, gas or electric.
You will need to become accustomed to how chips, chunks or pellets burn/smoke in your new MES.

I prefer to buy my St. Louis ribs from Costco and they cook up really nicely.
I've never bought their pre-seasoned as I like to make my own rubs.
But they should be tasty as Costco has never done me wrong on other things.

As for recipes,
I like mine dry rubbed no sauce, but if you want sauce just glaze them about 15-30 minutes before pulling.
Sometimes I crutch (wrap) like in the 321 and/or 221 methods, most times I don't and cook them unwrapped the entire cook.
I prefer them uncrutched cause I like them _'Bite With a Light Tug'_, but sometimes the family wants _'Fall Off the Bone'_.

Set up smoker to 225°-240° with whichever wood you prefer.
You want a nice light smoke, ideally the elusive _Thin Blue Smoke_.
My ribs cook time at these temps average 6.5 hours.

I don't use a thermometer for IT, I smoke my ribs by visual cues
They are ready when they pass the _'Pop, Bend and Crack Test_.
Pop, the ends of the bones _Pop_ out.
Bend, the rack _Bends_ easily when picked up from the center with tongs.
Crack, the bark _Cracks_ during the bend test.

One other sign they're ready is when the meat between the bones contracts and the rack develops an undulating appearance.
This is caused by the fat/collagen in the meat being rendered, this means the meat is at the height of it's tenderness.

Here are links to two of my rib cooks.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-me-in-st-louis.269094/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/slow-smoking-some-porcine-perfection.268134/


----------



## bregent (Jan 4, 2018)

Juan Rodriguez said:


> I've read that ribs at over 200 will be dry, is this true or just personal opinion on how someone like their ribs?



Are you referring to the temperature of the meat, or of the cooker?  Either way, it's not true. Most folks cook ribs at temps over 200. And while the temperature of the meat does not determine when they are done, it's usually in the 200F range.


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

30" Jim said:


> Are the ribs pre-seasoned with a dry rub or are they in some kind of sauce?


They're pre-seasoned with sauce but I actually went out tonight and bought the St.Louis ribs and just did my own rub from a Masterbuild recipe I found.


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Heat is heat and your ribs will not know the difference between cooked over wood, charcoal, gas or electric.
> You will need to become accustomed to how chips, chunks or pellets burn/smoke in your new MES.
> 
> I prefer to buy my St. Louis ribs from Costco and they cook up really nicely.
> ...


I went out and bought the St. Louis ribs, guess the inner me wanted to do the whole thing instead of being lazy. Great info man and the ribs you cooked look delicious.


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2018)

I just finished my rub and left the ribs on the freezer, tomorrow afternoon I'll bring them down to the refrigerator and let them sit. Will definitely post pics on the whole process on Saturday.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

It sounds like you got a lot of advice on ribs!
Everybody has an opinion on how to cook ribs.
All I'm going to say is that if you want fall off the bone ribs you can use any process you want to get them there, but the final meat temp should be at least 200-205. You can do the 3-2-1, 2-2-1, or just let them ride on the smoker until you hit an IT of 200-205. I have a couple of rib threads in my signature that may give you some ideas.
Al


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Juan Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2018)

Question, how much water does the water pan needs to have throughout the smoke?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 5, 2018)

As long as there is water in the water pan you're good to go.


----------

